# Water softening systems



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ببساطة هو جهاز لمنع تركيز الاملاح في المياه لكي لا تترسب في المواسير والغلايات والشيلرات وخلافه
فينعكس ذلك على اداءها وعمرها الافتراضي


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مواسير بي في سي تستغيث


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تعريف اوفى من ويكيبيديا
Water softening - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الصور من قوقل
https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...AQ&biw=792&bih=465&sei=RfCZUKvfHPKa0QWgnoGYDQ


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Water softening systems


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف تعمل
HowStuffWorks "How does a water softener work?"


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بخزانات حديد

http://www.pure-aqua.com/product_fi...ial-water-softeners-sf-100s-steel-SF-100S.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

وخزانات فايبر
http://www.pure-aqua.com/product_files/industrial-commercial-water-softeners-sf-110f-SF-110F.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

والنحاس يناجي


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

تركيب وحدة منزلية

http://www.waterinc.com/pdf/housepure-soft-manual.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1491/build/g1491.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.southernwater.co.uk/pdf/Environment/drinkWaterQuality/SoftenersWRCnote.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.reskem.com/pdf/reskem-zeotech.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.reskem.com/pdf/reskem-ftbulletin.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Industrial Water Softeners, Water Softener Manufacturer, Condensate Polishers - Res-Kem LLC


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

هل انت في حوجة لهذا الجهاز

http://www.nsf.org/business/newsroom/pdf/story_idea_water_softener.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.northstarconditioning.com/website/literature/manuals/man-nsc15ed.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.northstarconditioning.com/website/literature/manuals/man-older-models.pdf


----------



## mohamed mech (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه ده يا عبدو 
دى حصوة على كلي الماسورة و لا ايه
كده المواسير تروح لدكتور مسالك يكتب لها فوار 3 مرات فى اليوم يوميا
بعد اللى شوفته فى الموضوع ده قطر المواسير من هنا و رايح يكبر مرة و نص فى التصميم


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> ايه ده يا عبدو
> دى حصوة على كلي الماسورة و لا ايه
> كده المواسير تروح لدكتور مسالك يكتب لها فوار 3 مرات فى اليوم يوميا
> بعد اللى شوفته فى الموضوع ده قطر المواسير من هنا و رايح يكبر مرة و نص فى التصميم



اذن سوف تنتقل الحصوة من المواسير لكلى المقاول:16:
سلامي


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

UNIVERSITY OF DELAWARE-FACILITIES DESIGN STANDARDS
MAINTENANCE & OPERATIONS

http://www.facilities.udel.edu/docs/fpc/fds/current/maintenance/hvac/watertreatment.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Specifications for Chiller Water Chemistry

Specifications for Chiller Water Chemistry | eHow.com


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.infrastructure.alberta.ca/Content/docType306/Production/WTComplete.pdf
حكومة البرتا


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Guidelines
for Designing
Water Softeners
http://www.wcponline.com/pdf/0304%20Water%20Softners.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

صمم بنفسك

 How to Size Your Water Softener
How to Size Your Water Softener - Sizing the Best Water Softener for Your Needs - Calculating GPG and Grain Capacity


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ومن GE

http://www.thecomfortzone.com/water...ers/35_Grain_Water_Softener_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

Cooling Water Problems and
Solutions

http://www.cedengineering.com/upload/Cooling%20Water%20Problems%20and%20Solutions.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مكانها في دائرة المياه المثلجة
http://www.desline.com/articoli/8601.pdf


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Water Conditioning Systems :: Water Tech


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد يا ميكانيك
تزيد مرة ونصف
تزيد مرتين ونصف
تزيد مرات ونصف
كله محصل بعضه


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

https://www.google.com.sa/search?hl...2.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c.NQtnGFoYWTI


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

والحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/factsheets/pdf/water/w50.pdf


----------



## aati badri (8 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&ved=0CFAQtwIwBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DROLHBEVTOy0&ei=f0ibUN23H4SN4gTnvoCYDQ&usg=AFQjCNFRO_Yj4aIPwrgf2XFlUOSLkOms-A&sig2=_uCrM5WZooxYC5YggQD3TQ


----------



## aati badri (11 نوفمبر 2012)

& @


----------



## سامي عكاري (10 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## hikal007 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله لك وعليك ,,, لو ممكن مخطط أو تفصيله تبين مكانها فى دائره المياه المثلجه


----------

